# ANDRE BERTIN - 1954 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jul 13, 2017)

I bought this Andre Bertin in 1989 from the original owner.  He said he bought it new in 1954 so this helps in knowing the history and how old it is.  I still have it in the collection and need to start on this restoration soon.

This track frame came with the Nervex Lug Pro set.  Even the b/b is Nervex.  I painted this black and white when I first got it just to experiment and clean it up.  I painted the lugs gold too.  Originally the bike is all black with lugs chrome, fork crown chrome and lower half of the forks chrome as well.  The rear triangle is half chrome also and will be beautiful once put back to its former glory. 

Here's few pics of it and the original decals ready to go on.  I put it together the day I got it and rode it up the street and back again.  Then it came apart and it's been sitting ever since.  Wrong parts but I had to ride it!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Can't wait to see it in all it's glory!


----------



## juvela (Oct 14, 2017)

-----

Do you envision a build employing period correct fittings?

-----


----------

